

America's next president had better believe in restoring liberty - lettergram
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/29/2016-presidential-race-surveillance-liberty

======
devx
We better be really careful with the next one, unless we want to get "scammed"
again by someone who just promises what we want to hear in a very credible
way, and then does more of the same.

If such a candidate even exists at the next elections, I'd assume the whole
government and all the traditional media will be against him and try to make
him seem like a crazy person (much like they did with Ron Paul).

